# Who has the best V taper contest



## GFR (Apr 20, 2006)

*#1. Brian Buchanan*
*






#2. Lee Haney





#3. Arnold





#4. Ronnie





*


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2006)

lol...get fat coleman off of there!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2006)

#5 Sergio


----------



## kcoleman (Apr 20, 2006)

Buchanan because of his girly waist


----------



## section8 (Apr 20, 2006)

To me it looked like Brian Buchanan and Arnold were the best, Haney, I couldn't tell much the background was too dark and I have fucked up eyes to see that.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 20, 2006)

It is so hilarious everytime I see a top pro in the worst off-season shape.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2006)

I laughed when I scrolled down and saw ronnie.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2006)

#6 Dorian Yates DUH!


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> #6 Dorian Yates DUH!


Ummmm....no


----------



## mrmark (Apr 21, 2006)

Foreman - that pic of Dorian - I am shocked


----------



## Nate K (Apr 21, 2006)

Haneys Lats are ridiculous....I vote for him


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

I just spit beer on my monitor when i saw coleman!


----------



## Wira (Apr 23, 2006)

*Dorian?*



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> #6 Dorian Yates DUH!


This picture isn't of Dorian Yates. It is from another competitor with an incredible big back: Jean Pierre Fuxx. 
If you look well, you will see his back has lots of mass but is lacking in detail and muscle quallity.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 24, 2006)

Wira said:
			
		

> This picture isn't of Dorian Yates. It is from another competitor with an incredible big back: Jean Pierre Fuxx.
> If you look well, you will see his back has lots of mass but is lacking in detail and muscle quallity.


I wish my back looked half as good.


----------



## topolo (Apr 26, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> I just spit beer on my monitor when i saw coleman!



What kind?


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 27, 2006)

the next person who i hear give dorian or coleman shit im gonna fly to yanky land and kick there ass


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 27, 2006)

yates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> the next person who i hear give dorian or coleman shit im gonna fly to yanky land and kick there ass



dorian and coleman suck.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 27, 2006)

Flex Wheeler


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Apr 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol...get fat coleman off of there!


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 28, 2006)

yates or coleman remind me of like bulls or cows when i look at them


----------



## Mags (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, Flex wheeler. That pic of sergio is great too, I think his V is better than arnolds and Haneys


----------



## NeilPearson (May 7, 2006)

Hogan


----------



## redflash (May 9, 2006)

*Sock it to them, Dorian.*

Has to be Buchanan based on these pictures.

The off-season Yates and Coleman pictures are fantastic!  You can win prizes, sure, but if you have to look like a bloated turkey the rest of the year, no thanks...

Aceshigh's picture of Yates is the best though... it's the socks that do it!  A picture of elegance, the epitome of development of the male human form, enough to inspire the next generation of bodybuilders surely  

Nice thread, Foreman.


----------



## LexusGS (May 10, 2006)

Kenwood, from what I've seen!


----------



## Pedigree (Jun 1, 2006)

I pick Eddie Murphy. He is #1...right?


----------



## marso (Jun 5, 2006)

*V Taper*

What about Francis Benfatto?


----------



## marso (Jun 5, 2006)

*V Taper*

What about Francis Benfatto?


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 7, 2006)

Hands Down Ronnie takes this 1!!!


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Hands Down Ronnie takes this 1!!!



lawl


----------

